# MAC FAQ: MAC foundation formula breakdown



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

Select SPF 15 Moistureblend
_A creamy compact foundation blending a radiant natural-satin medium-to-buildable coverage with a silky feel. Skin pampering and conditioning: delivers moisture, provides everyday UVA/UVB and anti-oxidant protection, while micro-fine light-diffusing filters soften the appearance of fine lines. Provides dry skins with a smooth, high-comfort, moisture finish._

Good for dry to normal skin, or combo skin with very few oily patches. Exfoliating prior to use is still suggested, despite the moisturizing aspect of this foundation, it can still accentuate flakiness. Coverage is sheer, yet can be built to a medium coverage. Does not require setting with a powder, although it is suggested. A good winter foundation for those whose skin shifts according to season. Colors run approximately half to a full shade dark.

Hyper Real SPF 15
_A smooth pearlescent liquid foundation formulated to make the skin reflect a natural health and vibrancy. Formulated with SPF 15 to protect the skin from everyday sun exposure._

A silicone based foundation containing micas, this foundation is best for dry to normal skins as it can make oily skin seem oilier. The sparkle can be toned down by setting with a powder. Designed as a 'dewy' looking foundation, this version is better than the origional hyper real which was a bit over-the-top glittery in many users eyes. Comes in a few FX colors used to tweak the tone of the shimmer and to be used as highlighters. Utilizes the usual NC/NW range but uses a differant numbering system.

Studio Stick SPF 15
_A creamy smooth stick foundation with medium + coverage for a natural flaw-free finish. Stick system provides smooth twist-up action: precise application and fast, even touch-ups. _

Another foundation mainly for those without the flakiness that can come with dry skin. A medium coverage demi-matte finish. Some users believe this feels grainy.

Studio Fix
_Studio Fix is a powder and foundation in one that combines good coverage with ease of application. Designed to be used dry, the powder and pigments create a matte, velvety texture. It contains Silica, which helps to maintain a matte finish by absorbing oils on the skin, as well as Talc to provide a smoother, less reflective, matte finish. The talc has been milled to a microscopic size to provide a beautiful texture while allowing the skin to breathe. _

A powder full coverage foundation, best used on oily skins, though combo and normal skinned folks can use it with moisturizer underneath on the dry places of the face. Applied with a sponge or brush, depending upon desired coverage. Has a tendancy to oxidize.

Select Tint SPF 15
_A lightweight moisturizing tint with SPF 15. Water-based. Oil-free. Packed with conditioners. Hydrates the skin. Protects it, too. Keeps it moist, flawless, soft and youthful. Ultra-sheer: invisible. Feels like nothing on._

A light, moisturizing tint similar in texture and appearance to some tinted moisturizers. Good for almost all skin types. Contains a slight shimmer which gives a very slight dewy look, but not nearly as sparkly as hyper real. Gives little coverage but does even skin tone. Can be worn alone or set with powder. Comes in a limited range of colors.

Studio Tech
_Totally tech. A tri-system blend of water, emollients and powder. Looks solid, glides on as a soft, creamy emulsion. Provides a natural matte, powder-perfect finish. Smooth to blend, easy to work with: provides a full range of coverage. Water-cooled - refreshes and hydrates skin. Light diffusing: softens lines, creates a fresh, flawless finish. _

Marketed for all skin types, though best used on non-oily skins. A creme-to-powder, doesn't always reach the powder stage for all skins. Studio Fix's sister for the dry skinned.

Full Coverage
_A smooth-to-apply, easy-to-blend, emollient-based foundation formulated to provide opaque coverage. Full Coverage Foundation was developed for the professional makeup artist who wanted an emollient-based foundation with opaque coverage. Water-resistant and long-wearing, it can cover most scars, blemishes and birthmarks. This easy-to-blend cream cake formulation is available in a wide range of colours and has an SPF of 15. Coverage can range from sheer to opaque. Achieve sheer coverage by applying a small amount of the foundation using a moist sponge. For opaque coverage apply the foundation using a dry sponge and a stippling motion. Compatible with latex and other synthetics used in special effects makeup, it can be used on the face and body. Great for beauty photography._

A full coverage product that requires setting with powder. Think grease-paint, done by MAC.

Select SPF 15
_Our water-based liquid foundation. Combines medium coverage with SPF 15. Provides a fresh, hydrated finish. Layers up, lasts long: helps protect the skin all day. _

This replaced the old Studio Finish Satin. Works well for dry to normal skins, generally. Seems to react with some skins in odd ways. Separates over time, so has a shorter shelf life than some other foundations. Try a sample first.

Face and Body
_A water-based, water-resistant foundation that provides long-lasting, natural coverage for face and/or body. Ideal for all skin types. Face and Body Foundation provides sheer, natural looking coverage in an easy to blend, water-resistant formula. The long-lasting formula is available in a wide range of colours and contains several emollients to help moisturize and condition the skin. It delivers professional looking results that meet the exacting standards of beauty photography and is ideal for perfecting the face and body._

A sheer to medium coverage product, not sold at all locations. Has a very short shelf life, so consider splitting a bottle with a similarly toned friend and split it into two containers. Utilizes a different color coding system, so talk to a knowledgable makeup artist or MAC chat representative to find out your color.

Studio Finish Matte
_Lightweight foundation which supplies moderate coverage with a natural, matte appearance. A water-based formula designed to set to a beautiful, matte, long-lasting finish, it is a mixture of water, emulsifiers and emollients that suspends the pigments for delivery to the skin. Easy to apply and blend, it is non-acnegenic, has an SPF of 8 and is dermatologist tested. This foundation contains a derivative of Vitamin E, several emollients to make the skin feel comfortable, and Silica to help adsorb oils and maintain a matte finish. The pigment payoff is consistent under a variety of lighting conditions. There will be no colour shifts or overexposure surprises as a result of using this foundation._

Partially discontinued, as it seems certain shades (mainly the lighter ones) were costly to produce. Separates over time, though has a relatively long shelf life. Oxidizes on some skins. Gives a matte but still natural finish without needing to be set by powder. Currently offered in limited shades.

Studio Finish Satin
_MAC Studio Finish Satin Foundation is a liquid foundation that provides a natural-looking coverage in a water-based, emollient-rich formula. A wonderful product for normal to dry skin types because its liquid formula is rich with emollients. It delivers a fresh, velvety finish and light to medium coverage, and can be applied using a brush, sponge or fingertips. It is non-acnegenic and has an SPF of 8. It is water-based and contains a derivative of Vitamin E. The pigment payoff is consistent under a variety of lighting conditions. There will be no colour shifts of overexposure surprises as a result of this foundation._

A lightweight and sheer natural finish foundation. Not dewy nor matte, just very natural skin finish. Discontinued.

Studio Fix Fluid
_The liquid version of our all-time classic Studio Fix foundation. Provides medium buildable coverage and flawless natural-matte finish. Includes SPF 15 for everyday sun protection. Oil-free and long-wearing. Best applied with a M·A·C brush._

A natural matte finish, semi-thick liquid foundation. Works well for combination to lightly oily skins. Has a somewhat limited shade range, and the lighter shades of NC15 and NW15 do run considerably darker than some of the older foundation formulas (such as the matte and satin).


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 11, 2007)

Very informative post.  Thanks for taking the time to type this. 

I have been using Studio Tech and it looks great when I 1st put it on.  A few hours later it looks mask like or I have accidentally rubbed my nose and it wiped off.  Somehow, I am addicted to it.  I am nuts.


----------



## SweetMom528 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much as this was really really informative and I had questions like these, you've answered them all.


----------

